# Help please!



## amk (Aug 3, 2014)

I got my rig running. The river is shallower then I've ever seen it so running over 1-4 inches of water is a norm. I finally sucked up a big rock I guess. It will idle fine but give it gas and it will cavitate so bad the boat shakes. Is it possible to spin a impeller?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah you could have sheered the impeller key or there could be enough rocks in the pump to disturb the flow of water. Best thing to do is drop the shoe off and drop the impeller to check.


----------



## amk (Aug 3, 2014)

Big rock in there tore up blades. Luckily I got an exchangeable unit read to go. New problem is getting 3m 5200 off!? Does the unadheasive spray work?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 3, 2014)

My bad, I assumed it was a outboard jet. lol Glad you found the problem though.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 3, 2014)

Note for next time, never use 5200 on something you may need to unbolt. Hopefully since it's not been together long it'll come off easier. Not easy, just easier.

What grate are you running? No grate is very bad. I'd knock the rock back the way it came and see how bad it cavitates before wrasling the pump off. Your blades don't look terrible from the picture, just look obstructed by a big rock.


----------



## amk (Aug 3, 2014)

The picture is misleading two blades are almost completely destroyed. What sealant do you recommend?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 3, 2014)

A basic RTV sealant. All it needs to do is keep the pump from drawing air.

Are you running a grate? Mine came out of a Merc sport jet with @ 1/2" space between the grills. Worst I've sucked up was a potato chip bag that got between the impeller and the stater and blocked the water flow.


----------



## amk (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm going to have to do something about the grate mine is not fine enough


----------

